# Me 262 Flies Again!



## Pisis (Aug 19, 2005)

http://www.stormbirds.com/project/general/updates.htm


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 19, 2005)

Good stuff!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 19, 2005)

Nice to hear!


----------



## Erich (Aug 19, 2005)

about time ! the outfit was so bummed out when they cracked up the two seater


----------

